

Ask HN: Can you help me find an experienced copywriter on contract? - kwis

I'm trying to find a reasonably experienced copywriter to help with a small corporate site and perhaps a case study or three.  Unfortunately, I don't really know where to go to find copywriters.<p>I'd appreciate any pointers to marketplaces or directories, but am particularly looking for specific professional recommendations.
======
solost
I have a professional copywriter on staff, I can also make recommendations on
free lancers that I have used. Drop me an email if you want my help, it is in
my profile.

------
iambot
a company that I've worked with indirectly, they market themselves as an SEO
company, but a lot of it is copy-writing for web as well, or they will have
specific recommendations I'm sure: <http://www.mackerelmedia.co.uk/>

------
rinkjustice
I'm a professional copywriter. Feel free to contact me.

